# Module rtl8192se not work well than r8192se_pci

## moneycat

Hi all,

After I upgrade my box from kernel 2.6.39 to 3.0.6, the wireless no works for me. Here is some information:

1. My box is Lenovo X201 and the wifi card is RTL8191SEvB rev 10.

2. I've enable the RTL81* series in kernel and the modules built successful:

```

# modinfo /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/rtl8192se.ko 

filename:       /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/rtl8192se.ko

firmware:       rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin

description:    Realtek 8192S/8191S 802.11n PCI wireless

```

3. I've install the linux-firmware packages and there is the RTL8192SE firmware:

```

# ls /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/

rtl8192se.ko

```

4. The module and firmware are successful loaded and wlan0 is up.

But the network not works well than the previous one: r8192se_pci. My issues are:

1. The network connections are hardly to be established, the dmesg usually shown retry (3 times).

2. If the connection established, it will be lost dynamically. But the connection information shown with ipconfig, iwconfig, route are correctly.

3. The connection is usually cannot work with ping default gateway.

4. With a windows shared ad-hoc, it cannot used like above one, and the connection information of NetworkManager shown the Speed is Unknown.

My previous settings with kernel 2.6.39 and packages net-wireless/rtl8192se, net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware version 2.6.0019.1207.2010 works fine. Is this should be a bug of the kernel upstream?

----------

## chithanh

For mac80211 based drivers it is sometimes important that the correct regulatory domain is being set. This should happen automatically by wpa_supplicant as long as crda is installed. (Setting it manually is also possible with "iw reg set <countrycode>")

If not set, the card will default to the world regulatory domain, which means only passive scanning and low transmit power.

----------

## moneycat

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> For mac80211 based drivers it is sometimes important that the correct regulatory domain is being set. This should happen automatically by wpa_supplicant as long as crda is installed. (Setting it manually is also possible with "iw reg set <countrycode>")
> 
> If not set, the card will default to the world regulatory domain, which means only passive scanning and low transmit power.

 

Thank you, chithanh. I'll give some try with iw and/or wpa_supplicant. By the way, within Ubuntu, the ad-hoc connection can establish but the connection will lost after some long idle. I must remove and insert the modules to get it work (as some reset?).

But it seems even in ubuntu, the crda still not set automatically by default. Weird....

----------

## moneycat

That's strange! After I've set the swenc=1 param when module probe, my ad-hoc connection works! But the speed in NetworkManager still Unknown.

But I've remember that I also set up hwwep=0 with r8192se_pci too...

----------

